# ariens 824 ... 93101



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i might go look at an 824 ariens anythink to lok out for


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There is no model 93101 snowblower.
there is an Ariens 931000 series, but those are Ariens tractors..

Can you double-check that model number?

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> There is no model 93101 snowblower.
> there is an Ariens 931000 series, but those are Ariens tractors..
> 
> Can you double-check that model number?
> ...


 you are right i guess i should have taken that typing class
the correct number is 932101


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

ah ok, that makes more sense!
the model 932101 dates from around 2002, and is one of the last of the 932000 series:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Should be a fine machine! assuming its been well maintained and well cared for..

owners manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/032456D_ENG.pdf

parts manual:
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/03243900D.pdf

Not much to "watch out for" really..this is a tried and true design..
just be aware that the 932000 series is the "compact" series..generally smaller and less powerful than the "full size" 924000 series of the same era..although an 824 is nearly on-par with a full size machine, so this a "big" model for the 932000 series in general..Size and power probably wont be a concern, unless you live in a very high snowfall region..For a machine of this vintage, previous owner care is the biggest factor in how good of a machine it still is, or isnt, at 10 years of age..
(if its been well maintained, 10 years is nothing..im using a 40 year old Ariens myself..but if it was stored outside for 10 years, it could be in bad shape..so it all depends on previous care..)

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks sscotsman, i'm going to look at the ariens 824 and another toro 826 today


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like you might whole fleet of blower's


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Looks like you might whole fleet of blower's


 well the fleet didn't grow, i didn't get to go look at either snowblower. last nite i gave a friend a boost cause his truck wouldn't start and the idiot put the negetive cable on my wiper motor. i was stuck at home this morning waiting for someone to take me to the parts store. by the time i got done with the wiper motor i got a call saying my aunt had passed away so i headed to her house to meet up with family


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

William, sorry to hear about your aunt.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> William, sorry to hear about your aunt.


 thank you 69ariens my aunt Vi was my mothers best friend and other than my cousin bruce there is no other on that branch of thr family tree so i had to people to go check on and so far they are doing good


----------

